# Laptop goes into hibernation/standby automatically.



## mk6944200 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey there. I have a HP DV4 1242TX. And well... there was a virus infection a few days ago, so I formatted the factory installed operating system (Windows Vista Home Premium) and installed Windows 7 Ultimate. After doing that, I ran windows update, downloaded the drivers for the nvidia geforce card and audio. Went to the HP Support Website and downloaded other drivers (Touchpad, quick launch, webcam, biometric devices, etc.) and ever since then, my laptop goes into hibernation or standby, i'm not sure which one it is... on it's own. There is no certain pattern to this or any particular time-frame for this to happen. it's very random & i thought it was a virus again, so i've formatted it again and it's still doing the same. Also, the HP Advisor program that I downloaded said my battery was in "poor" condition and there are certain issues with that. So I isolated the battery thinking this was the cause of the problem, but even with the laptop plugged in directly to the AC adapter, it goes into hibernation/standby on it's own. Now there is a BIOS update on the HP website, that I did not do and am not very keen on doing the same, cuz I've worked for tech support in the past and uhh well flashing the bios from the manf. website hasn't gone down too well with my customers. Anyway, I'm just a little lost as to what it could be. But any inputs on the same would be appreciated. Thanks.

** Also the notebook is still under warranty till 10th March, 2010.


----------



## sonnytiger (Feb 19, 2010)

Just to let you know the difference, Hibernation is when the computer shuts down completely, but writes a file to the hard disk containing all of the contents of memory so that everything appears the way it did, sleep mode is when the hard drives, GPU, screen and i think the CPU all shut down but let power still flow to the memory, keeping its contents and making for a fast 'wakeup'. Now to the question, Does it do this while your using it?, does it do it while your using it on a 'furry' surface? If it doesn't do it while your using it, its just a power saving technique that you can disable, if it does it while your on a furry surface it could be overheating. But you said that the battery is bad, and that would do it as well, because a lot of net books and laptops go into hibernation when the battery runs low so you don't lose your work.


----------



## Indra EMC (Feb 20, 2010)

mk6944200 said:


> Hey there. I have a HP DV4 1242TX. And well... there was a virus infection a few days ago, so I formatted the factory installed operating system (Windows Vista Home Premium) and installed Windows 7 Ultimate. After doing that, I ran windows update, downloaded the drivers for the nvidia geforce card and audio. Went to the HP Support Website and downloaded other drivers (Touchpad, quick launch, webcam, biometric devices, etc.) and ever since then, my laptop goes into hibernation or standby, i'm not sure which one it is... on it's own. There is no certain pattern to this or any particular time-frame for this to happen. it's very random & i thought it was a virus again, so i've formatted it again and it's still doing the same. Also, the HP Advisor program that I downloaded said my battery was in "poor" condition and there are certain issues with that. So I isolated the battery thinking this was the cause of the problem, but even with the laptop plugged in directly to the AC adapter, it goes into hibernation/standby on it's own. Now there is a BIOS update on the HP website, that I did not do and am not very keen on doing the same, cuz I've worked for tech support in the past and uhh well flashing the bios from the manf. website hasn't gone down too well with my customers. Anyway, I'm just a little lost as to what it could be. But any inputs on the same would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> ** Also the notebook is still under warranty till 10th March, 2010.



first, plug your notebook in AC power *WITHOUT* battery, (remove the battery before you plugged in)

did you have set Hibernation Setting on your system, open "Power Option" (just type it in search box if you using Vista or 7) and in "Choose went to turn of display" option, set "Put the computer to hibernation (sometimes it says "Sleep") to "Never"

don't forget to do the same thing in "Change when computer sleep" option on control panel.

now, try to run your laptop using only battery not AC power

i hope this will fix your problems.


----------

